# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Panine - Chicago Hair Transplant Clinic - Hair Transplant Results at 15 Months

## Vladimir Panine, MD

This 34 year old gentleman came to me wanting to augment his hairline and add as much density into the frontal ½ as possible. I explained to him that we would need to keep his hairline conservative so that it would be age appropriate now and as he continued to age. I also explained that with his degree of hair loss, that he was not going to have as much hair or density as what he had before he lost his hair, but that he will have a considerable improvement; from the front it would look like his hair loss was minimal. 
I was able to get 3,775 grafts. We agreed that he should continue to take finasteride in an effort to stabilize further hair loss, but that there was a possibility that he could lose more hair down the road and would need further work if he wanted to keep the same look as his results produced after this procedure. These are his results 9 and 15 months post-op.

----------


## NSix

looks great

----------

